# Indicating Calipers Co. New York.



## swb58 (5 Mar 2018)

Is anyone familiar with this tool? 
http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPa ... p?id=14987

I came across one last week and don't know how much of an oddity it is.
It'll more likely measure wood than metal with me.
Cheers.


----------



## t8hants (5 Mar 2018)

I have one as well, must have been expensive when new.
Absolutely no idea how to best use it, but I couldn't let stay in the skip it was lying in.


----------



## swb58 (6 Mar 2018)

It's definitely not skip material is it!
I've got a bit of disassembly and cleaning to do on mine but haven't plucked up the courage yet. The spring is under the indicator pivot I presume, will need a clean workspace to attack that I think.
Thanks.


----------



## novocaine (6 Mar 2018)

wow, thats a rarity, something I've only seen in a museum. 
make a nice show piece, pretty carp for actually using though, to much backlash in the gear, hence the adjustment screw. was an over complication of a direct read caliper where the scale was on the back end attached to one arm and the otherarm had the follower on.


----------



## swb58 (6 Mar 2018)

I see what you're getting at regards backlash, that looks an obvious flaw. But the pointer is sprung loaded back to the low end and the calipers closed which means that there's never any play between the gears. If the indicator is at zero (adjustable) then it's good to go and up to the user to get to grips with the 10 thou markers on the scale. . . . not so easy.
The knurled nut is to hold the caliper open at desired point.


----------



## AES (6 Mar 2018)

Blimey, what a "thing"! On a visit a couple of years back to Deutsche Museum in Munich, where they have a section "replicating" a 1890s machine shop, I did see something that looked a bit like that in a show case, but I've never seen a "real live" one.

Must be "interesting" to use!

Right though, no matter how rusty, it doesn't belong in a skip. Bit of a de-rust then into a small wall showcase perhaps?

AES


----------



## hawkeyefxr (8 Mar 2018)

t8hants":2xezdbty said:


> I have one as well, must have been expensive when new.
> Absolutely no idea how to best use it, but I couldn't let stay in the skip it was lying in.


 SKIP !!!
Some people are thick headed, tools are beautiful


----------



## t8hants (8 Mar 2018)

I think it was about 1974, I walked through the doors of my favorite Government Surplus dealer in Southampton, To be met by a man saying "sorry mate their closing up". I was so surprised that the shop had gone without warning, that it didn't register till some time later the bloke had been shoveling cased micrometers, height gauges and other high end tools in to a scrap skip. I'm sure a couple of beer noted would have got me quite a haul - berk that I was, oh well.


----------

